# 7yr working male



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't/Can't post the pic publicly, but PM me or make yourself known here and I'll give you a direct link. Thanks!


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok, I'm curious.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

DobbyDad said:


> Ok, I'm curious.


 Sent. feel free to give assessment here


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not sure how this will work if people can't see the dog we are critiquing. 

PM me the photo.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Pm sent!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine mature male who, in the photo, appears to be a bit fat.  High withers, good topline, good position of croup that should be longer. Very good angulation in front and rear. I can't see his pasterns and feet. Excellent deep color and pigment.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Very masculine mature male who, in the photo, appears to be a bit fat.  High withers, good topline, good position of croup that should be longer. Very good angulation in front and rear. I can't see his pasterns and feet. Excellent deep color and pigment.


lol he is actually the leanest he has ever been! 83lbs weighed that day lol. I usually keep him around 88. At one point pre-working days he creeped up to 97 :-/

What is a pastern? Yeah we couldn't find short grass anywhere and had limited time. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> lol he is actually the leanest he has ever been! 83lbs weighed that day lol. I usually keep him around 88. At one point pre-working days he creeped up to 97 :-/
> 
> *What is a pastern*? Yeah we couldn't find short grass anywhere and had limited time.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Doggie wrists, lol not sure how else to say it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol will the judge say "fat" in the eval.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

using Don Rolandsteich to show you proper placement of the hock , for rear angulation V Don vom Rolandsteich -- in fact the entire placements of the dog is good.


----------

